# Shopping for Hooks...



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

What we do know is Florida Law requires non-off set circle hooks for fishing for reef fishes, Federal laws allows you <U>to use</U> offset hooks.

I went shopping for more tackle today including more circle hooks, the question came to mind what is offset, what is not offset. My first thought was that if the eye of the hook was on a curved shank the hook must be offset.

If I understand all that I have read, the bent in the shank and the turn at the eye has nothing to do with a hook being offset, offset refers to the fact that the point instead of turning directly back to the shank points to the left or right of the hook shank.

Please, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is correct and the hook pictured is a great non-offset circle hook. The FWC said to lay it flat on the table and it shouldn't rock. The hook pictured is an Owner in line hook. Fantastic but a little pricey.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

I read your post, and I think you do understand what an offset hook is. Like you said, the point comes back towards the shank "offset" of the shank. Meaning that if you put a straight edge from the point to the shaft, it would not be level on an offset hook.

Good luck!

Oh yeah, to make it more confusing....you can have an offset eye like the one pictured. They are great for snelling your hooks.


----------

